# GW at it again



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

So, I've played 40k for quite some time. Awhile back I had gotten into Warhammer fantasy a little. I did a wood elves and high elves army. Well, I got sucked more into 40k and lost track of the fantasy armies. So, now that I have a bit more time and money, I wanted to get back into fantasy as well. 

I always like the idea of the vampire counts, wanting to do an undead army. I was rather shocked (though I suppose I shouldn't be) that the codex was $42. Granted it's hardcover, but I can't help but wonder if GW is going to go this way with all the new codexes. Honestly, I prefer the softcover codexes, mainly for their feel but also they're cheaper as well. Was wondering if anybody had any insight on why the switch to the hardcovers and what's going to become of that.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow you really havent been paying attention,they havr been that price and hard cover for like 7 army books


----------



## Atreyu (May 30, 2011)

Really? Because I am sure as hell there is only 5 actual army books out..


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I guess not. Every other codex i've bought has been softcover and like $30. Is it just certain ones for fantasy as I saw certain armies were soft cover and less.


----------



## Atreyu (May 30, 2011)

Yeah so far it is O&G, TK, Ogres, VC, and Empire.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

All the new army books will be hard cover as they are redone. Just another way for GW to stick it to your wallet.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

KarnalBloodfist said:


> All the new army books will be hard cover as they are redone. Just another way for GW to stick it to your wallet.


That's what I thought as I don't remember any of the codexes/army books being hardcover except for the big rulebook.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

I kind of like the idea. After getting over the shock of the price I really enjoy being able to lay the book open to a page and it stay. It's full-color and more durable. 

Of course, I'd buy the rules for everything anyway so I don't pay attention to the prices. It's like gas for me, I have to buy it so I don't pay attention. I buy one every 3 months or so so it's less than I spend on Starbucks.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Hardcover is less likely to get damaged, meaning its less likely that you will need to rebut the book, which means you may save money.

Plus, lets be honest here - the hardcover books look AMAZING!!! I don't mind paying extra for the quality of them


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

IanC said:


> Hardcover is less likely to get damaged, meaning its less likely that you will need to rebut the book, which means you may save money.
> 
> Plus, lets be honest here - the hardcover books look AMAZING!!! I don't mind paying extra for the quality of them


Well, I don't damage my books either way, though I will admit that the hardcover does have a lot more detail.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

They are also full colour as well as hard cover


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Just means more pages I have to print out and put into a binder with plastic page protectors, which is far more durable than any book and easier to leaf through during a game.

The BRB is so cumbersome. I hate leafing through that during a game. The fluff and rule section should really be seperate books...


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

You can just get the IoB version? All the rules, none of the fluff and cheaper too thanks to the wonderful world of ebay.

The hard cover thing is only for fantasy and I think it fits in well with the game. I think they were going for the 'hardback tome' feel with them as personally, although I don't buy every army book, I like them and don't mind the price increase.


----------



## Atreyu (May 30, 2011)

Turnip86 said:


> You can just get the IoB version? All the rules, none of the fluff and cheaper too thanks to the wonderful world of ebay.
> 
> The hard cover thing is only for fantasy and I think it fits in well with the game. I think they were going for the 'hardback tome' feel with them as personally, although I don't buy every army book, I like them and don't mind the price increase.


That is very true, though I suspect they will be doing the same flow with 6th ed for 40k.


----------



## riburn3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I personally love the new hard covers. For the extra bit of cash you get a beautifully done full color book that actually stays open on a page. Not to mention after regular use, the soft covers (fantasy in particular) pages usually start popping out here and there and it creates quite the chore at times. 

I really hope they follow suite with the new edition of 40k.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

wait did you say 30 bucks its 55 at my gw


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Because GW hates Aussies!


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

That's how much GW sells them for. At my local hobby shop they sell the soft covered for $31 and hard covered for $41


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

They have a better net value than the softcover. Anyone know how these things hold up over time? The softcovers seem to just fall apart, so any increase in durability will make it better.


----------



## riburn3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Masked Jackal said:


> They have a better net value than the softcover. Anyone know how these things hold up over time? The softcovers seem to just fall apart, so any increase in durability will make it better.


 
I've had my Orc and Goblin book since it came out and it is still in great condition despite regular use. On the flip side, my friend's HE book that he bought around the same time we were getting back into fantasy is utterly useless now. I also have the OK and Tomb Kings books, and they have faired very well. I even spilt a little water on a couple pages in the OK book, and after drying it quickly, there is absolutely no water damage. Couldn't be more pleased with the durability.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

riburn3 said:


> I've had my Orc and Goblin book since it came out and it is still in great condition despite regular use. On the flip side, my friend's HE book that he bought around the same time we were getting back into fantasy is utterly useless now. I also have the OK and Tomb Kings books, and they have faired very well. I even spilt a little water on a couple pages in the OK book, and after drying it quickly, there is absolutely no water damage. Couldn't be more pleased with the durability.


Then these things are a million times the value of the softcovers. 30 dollars every year or so because the softcover falls apart, or 40 dollars for a hardcover for life? I know the answer for that.


----------

